# lycra = λίκρα ή λύκρα;



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

[Admin's note: Το νήμα ξεκίνησε στα ποδηλατικά, εδώ]

...
Εδώ δεν βάζουμε τα ποδηλατικά;

Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

• Martin Turner pointed me to two news items about Boris Johnson, the mayor of London, who wants to _delycrafy_ cycling. 
A third report, in the _Independent_, made everything clear by adding punctuation: _de-Lycrafy_. Johnson explained, “I want to make [cycling] normal, something for everyone, something you feel comfortable doing in your ordinary clothes.”


*Lycra* (noun, [mass noun] trademark)
an elastic polyurethane fibre or fabric used especially for close-fitting sports clothing
[as modifier]: Lycra shorts
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/Lycra

*Lycra*: 
A trademark used for a brand of spandex.
The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language

(Clothing, Personal Arts & Crafts / Textiles)™ a type of synthetic elastic fabric and fibre used for tight-fitting garments, such as swimming costumes
Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged

The Lycra Diaries


Εκλύκρωση; Απολυκροποίηση (σκέτη ποίηση); Ξελύκρωμα; Λύτρωση; 
Με υ για να βγαίνουν τα λογοπαίγνια, αλλιώς με ι, *λίκρα*. Στη χρήση, 322 γκουγκλευρήματα για _λίκρα_, ενώ 231 για _λύκρα_. Αισθητικά, μερικές φορές σκέτη πίκρα. Some tights riding bikes make you say "Yikes!" or cry "Holy crikes!" Not rad at all.

Θα προτείνετε κάτι κι εσείς ή μόνος μου θα μπαμπαλίζω;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2013)

Απολυκρώνω; Απολύκρωση;


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

...
Heather Mills Song (_Wood Vs. Evil_) - Spandex Ballet


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

Δεν συμφωνώ με την ένταξη της συζήτησης στα ποδηλατικά και θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να την αποποδηλατίσουμε. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

...
Ride away, downhill or up the grade! :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2013)

Κατά το: 

λιχνίζω [lixnízo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : ξεχωρίζω το (βαρύτερο) σιτάρι, από το (ελαφρότερο) άχυρο πετώντας τα στον αέρα.
[αρχ. λικμῶ > ελνστ. λικμίζω, λικνίζω (με επίδρ. της λ. λίκνον) > μσν. λιχνώ, λιχνίζω (ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [kn > xn] )]

θα μπορούσε να είναι και λικρίζω. Ξεχωρίζω τη λύκρα από το δέρμα... χαχαχα

Απολυκρώνω, μου αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

Πρώτα απ' όλα: *λίκρα*. Ας μην αλλάζουμε τους κανόνες. _*Λίκρα*_ το έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ, με επισήμανση ότι συχνή είναι και η ορθογραφία _λύκρα_. Το γράφει με πεζό λ, αφού η λέξη δεν διατηρεί το κεφαλαίο της επωνυμίας. Ένας λόγος παραπάνω να τηρούμε την απλοποίηση. Εδώ δοκιμάζεται επωνυμία όπως της Ντίσνεϊ. Όποιος θέλει να τη γράφει με υ στο τέλος επειδή είναι επωνυμία, καλύτερα να τη γράφει στα αγγλικά, όπως εδώ.

Να σκεφτούμε λοιπόν ποια υ επωνυμιών μάς έρχονται απέξω που επιμένουν, όπως εκείνο το εντελώς αστήρικτο της _μπύρας_. Και να τα βάλουμε κάτω να τα πατήσουμε. :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2013)

Ψηφίζω λύκρα. Μην κοιτάζετε μόνο τα ιντερνετικά ευρήματα. Είναι όρος καθιερωμένος με αυτή τη γραφή από τη δεκαετία του 1960. Από την άλλη, γράφουμε νάιλον πια, σωστά; Αλλά εκεί ήταν Nylon και δεν γράψαμε νύλον, πήγαμε με την ηχητική απόδοση. Χμμμ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

Ξέχασα να πω ότι στα αγγλικά είναι λάικρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2013)

Ψηφίζω λύκρα και Σύλβια! 

Δεν πίνω μπύρα όμως, ούτε πάω σε πάρτυ... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξέχασα να πω ότι στα αγγλικά είναι λάικρα.


 Θα έλεγα ότι λύκρα θα ήταν η γερμανική προφορά, αλλά οι γερμανόφωνοι λένε το υλικό elastan (και οι Αμερικάνοι spandex)...

Τριβιδιακή παρένθεση: Οι Γερμανοί λένε Νισάν Μίκρα και Κολγκάτε, οι Αυστριακοί Νισάν Μάικρα και Κολγκέιτ. Ακόμη και με το ίδιο αλφάβητο και την ίδια γλώσσα υπάρχουν προβληματάκια με τις επωνυμίες (σκέψου τα νεύρα των διαφημιστών).


----------



## sarant (Jun 22, 2013)

Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να το γράψω, αλλά λίκρα, σίγουρα. Με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα που οι γκουγκλιές είναι ελαφρώς υπέρ του απλογραφημένου τύπου. Που και πάλι θα τον προτιμούσα, εκτός αν ήταν κάτω από 3% οι απλογραφημένες.

Να προσθέσουμε στα αδικαιολόγητα Υ και τον υπερίτη, δάνειο μεν από το γαλλ. ypérite, αλλά όχι από το "υπέρ" (θα ήταν hypérite) παρά από την πόλη Υpres/Ieper του Βελγίου, που αφού δεν έχει ελληνογενές το ιγκρέκ της δεν μας δεσμεύει. 
Κοντά σ' αυτά, χημικό πάλι, και τα χημικά στοιχεία Ύττριο και Υττέρβιο (αναρωτιέμαι αν κρατάνε το διπλό τους ταυ), από το σουηδικό ερευνητικό εργαστήριο του Ytterby, που ονομάτισε και άλλα δύο στοιχεία, το Τέρβιο και το Έρβιο (ή πολύ καλούς χημικούς και φυσικούς είχανε, ή πολύ καλές άκρες στην επιτροπή ονοματοδοσίας). Αυτά δεν νομίζω να κινδυνεύουν να απλοποιηθούν, παρόλο που "θα έπρεπε" διότι δεν είναι τοπωνύμια όπως η Υόρκη και η Υερσέη.

Να πούμε ότι κανονικά ο υπερίτης και το Υττέρβιο κτλ. δεν θα έπρεπε να δασύνονται όταν έμπαιναν δασείες, πράγμα που προκάλεσε τον φοβερό καβγά Καβάφη-Λαγουδάκη στην Αλεξάνδρεια το 1924 με σοβαρόν αντίχτυπο στη φιλολογική ζωή μας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Ψηφίζω λύκρα και Σύλβια!
> 
> Δεν πίνω μπύρα όμως, ούτε πάω σε πάρτυ... :)



Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να ψηφίσω για το *λίκρα*, ψήφισα στο πρώτο ποστ.

Για μπίρα πάμε στη μπιραρία, για το λεξιλογικό πάρτι (of the first, second and third part): *μπίρα ή μπύρα*.

 As for Sylvia, we'd better ask her mother first. Remember what happened to Uncle Shelby:

Sylvia's mother - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show






Sylvia's mother says «Σίλβια»'s trying 
to start a new life of her own 
Sylvia's mother says "«Σίλβια»'s happy
So why don't you leave her alone?" 

 Goddess Google, that mother of all search engines, says: 352 "Σίλβια", 299 "Σύλβια". :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Ψηφίζω [...] Σύλβια!



Ελπίζω όχι και για τη Silvia, την αγαπημένη του Βαλεντίνου στους _Δυο άρχοντες απ' τη Βερόνα_.





sarant said:


> Να προσθέσουμε στα αδικαιολόγητα Υ και τον υπερίτη, δάνειο μεν από το γαλλ. ypérite, αλλά όχι από το "υπέρ" (θα ήταν hypérite) παρά από την πόλη Υpres/Ieper του Βελγίου, που αφού δεν έχει ελληνογενές το ιγκρέκ της δεν μας δεσμεύει.
> Κοντά σ' αυτά, χημικό πάλι, και τα χημικά στοιχεία Ύττριο και Υττέρβιο (αναρωτιέμαι αν κρατάνε το διπλό τους ταυ), από το σουηδικό ερευνητικό εργαστήριο του Ytterby, που ονομάτισε και άλλα δύο στοιχεία, το Τέρβιο και το Έρβιο (ή πολύ καλούς χημικούς και φυσικούς είχανε, ή πολύ καλές άκρες στην επιτροπή ονοματοδοσίας). Αυτά δεν νομίζω να κινδυνεύουν να απλοποιηθούν, παρόλο που "θα έπρεπε" διότι δεν είναι τοπωνύμια όπως η Υόρκη και η Υερσέη.



Με το μαλακό! Έβαλες όλες τις προβληματικές μαζί. Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι έχουν όλες τους καλό καμουφλάζ: θυμίζουν ελληνικές τόσο που είναι δύσκολο να τις αφήσει η μικρή κοινότητα που τις διαχειρίζεται.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2013)

Την Πλαθ τη θέλω Σύλβια. Φτιάχνει, όπως λέω και αλλού, καλύτερη εικόνα στα μάτια μου... Αλλά είναι υποκειμενικό, το ξέρω.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω όχι και για τη Silvia, την αγαπημένη του Βαλεντίνου στους _Δυο άρχοντες απ' τη Βερόνα_.
> ...



Χε χαι, χι χυ χη χοι χει :laugh::

*Silvia* is an Italian female given name of Latin origin, with English-language cognate Sylvia. The name originates from the Latin word for forest _Silva_ and its meaning is spirit of the wood. The God of the forest was associated with the figure of Silvanus.

In Roman mythology, Silvia is the goddess of the forest and the moon, the sister of Romei, who is greatly trusted as her husband. Silvia is also the name of one of the female innamorati of the commedia dell'arte and is a character of the Aminta written by Torquato Tasso.
...

Νύμφη, συλφίδα, πνεύμα του δάσους και της σελήνης, υπό την προστασία του Σιλβανού.


*Sylvia* is feminine given name of Latin origin, also spelled Silvia. The French form is Sylvie.


----------



## Earion (Jun 23, 2013)

Πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους.

Να πω τι μου αρέσει εμένα; (Να το πω ή θα σας κουράσει η περιττή επανάληψη; ). :s

Απλοποίηση στα κοινά (ή προσηγορικά) και *ιστορική* (όχι κατ' ανάγκη αντιστρέψιμη) μεταγραφή στα κύρια ονόματα. Και πετώ στη θάλασσα (με δάκρυα στα μάτια) την ετυμολογική σύνδεση μεταξύ κύριου ονόματος και παραγώγων.

Βω και βοξίτης.
Σωβέν και σοβινιστής.
Ύτερμπυ και ιτέρβιο.
Ντέρμπυ και ντέρμπι.
Υπρ (Γουάιπερς στην αργκό των Εγγλέζων φαντάρων του Πρώτου Πολέμου*) και ιπερίτης.

Σύλβια Πλαθ (χαμογέλα Αζιμούθιε), αλλά Σίλβιο Μπερλουσκόνι (όπως και ο πάπας Πίος Β΄, κατά κόσμον Αινείας Σίλβιος).
Τρανσυλβανία και Πενσυλβανία.

Τελικά μήπως αυτό το νήμα θα έπρεπε να ονομαστεί *μπίρα, λίκρα και κοπάνα*;

----------------------------------------------
* Μικρή ευχάριστη νότα ανθρωπιάς στα περί Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, και με ολίγο φιλολογικό ενδιαφέρον: Οι Εγγλέζοι στρατιώτες στα χαρακώματα του Υπρ κατάφεραν να βγάλουν εφημερίδα, που της έδωσαν τίτλο Wipers Times. Δείτε στο άρθρο της αγγλικής Βικιπαίδειας χιουμοριστικές αγγελίες για δήθεν φαντασμαγορικά θεάματα (όπερας, βαριετέ, σινεμά) στα οποία προσκαλούνται οι φαντάροι --στην πραγματικότητα προαναγγελίες στρατιωτικών επιχειρήσεων μικρότερης ή μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας. Από κάτι τέτοια χωρατά είναι εμπνευσμένη μια σκηνή στη _Ζωή εν τάφω_ του Μυριβήλη, όπου το ίδιο κάνει ένας Έλληνας στρατιώτης πριν από τη μεγάλη επίθεση. Δεν εννοώ ότι ο Μυριβήλης είχε άμεση γνώση της φανταρίστικης εφημεριδούλας, υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι το φαινόμενο θα πολλαπλασιάστηκε και ίσως να επεκτάθηκε στο γαλλικό στρατό, απ' όπου θα το πήραν οι Έλληνες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 23, 2013)

Ή μπορεί να διαδόθηκε στο μιλητό μεταξύ φαντάρων.
Ωραία ιστορία αυτή.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 23, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ύτερμπυ και ιτέρβιο.


Όποια άποψη κι αν υποστηρίζουμε για τις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις, νομίζω ότι τα χημικά στοιχεία πρέπει να ακολουθούν την αντιστρεψιμότητα, ιδίως αν αφορά και στο σύμβολό τους: αρκετά τραβάνε οι Αμερικανοί με το _potassium_


----------

